# Silent Office PC für Studium gesucht!



## TTobsen (27. August 2014)

*Silent Office PC für Studium gesucht!*

Guten Abend bzw. Nacht ihr Nachtschwärmer,

ich lese schon länger interessiert in dem Forum mit und bin immer wieder begeistert dass es noch Leute im Internet gibt, die sich tatsächlich gegenseitig helfen 
Daher wende ich mich in voller Hoffnung an die Experten unter euch mit der Bitte, mir einen Office PC zusammenzustellen.
Der PC ist ansich gar nicht für mich sondern für meine Freundin...hier nun ihre Wünsche und Vorstellungen.

Wichtig ist, dass der PC möglichst leise, am liebsten lautlos agiert. Sie ist zum Beispiel von der (nicht vorhandenen) Lautstärke eines Mac Minis begeistert und stellt sich so etwas in der Richtung vor. Hier weis ich allerdings nicht, ob das mit einem geringen Budget überhaupt möglich ist. Das Budget liegt bei ca. 300€, ein wenig darüber wäre auch ok wenn dadurch ein deutlicher Mehrwert entsteht, darunter ist immer gut.

Der PC soll für das Studium sein und möglichst wenig Platz einnehmen. Gibt es denn schöne kleine Gehäuse für einen reinen Office PC? Ideal wäre eine Art Cube. Das Gehäuse darf trotz des geringen Budgets einen guten Teil der Kosten ausmachen da sie Design studiert und na klar...da ist das Aussehen vom Gehäuse natürlich das absolut wichtigste^^

Bei einem Cube wird sicherlich kein ATX Board genommen sondern ein kleineres. Es sollte die Ansprüche erfüllen, dass es DDR3 Speicher verwalten kann mit möglichst 2 RAM-Bänken. Wahrscheinlich gibt es darunter gar nix mehr 
Ansonsten sind soweit keine Vorgaben gesetzt außer eben der Wunsch, dass der Office PC möglichst günstig ist und trotzdem "flüsterleise" agiert.
Gespielt werden soll nicht auf dem PC, aber es wäre doch wichtig wenn sich 1080p Videos bzw. Filme abspielen lassen. Sie streamt sich über irgendein Videoportal (Ich glaube MaxDome?) öfter mal ein Film in HD oder schaut sich auf YouTube Videos in Full HD an, da sollte bitte nix stocken. Allgemein wäre Multitasking super.
Ab und an wird mal eine Grafik mit Gimp bearbeitet, aber absolut nix aufwendiges! 


Also...was könnt ihr mir / uns empfehlen? Wahrscheinlich ein AMD System? Eine Grafikkarte muss nicht integriert sein, da reicht es, wenn die CPU eine gute OnBoard Grafik hat, obwohl da ja wohl schon wieder Intel infrage kommt(?)
Optimal wäre natürlich wenn später mal die Möglichkeit besteht, doch noch eine kleinere Grafikkarte einzubauen.
Als Festplatte habe ich mir eine SSD mit 64GB vorgestellt, die gibt es mittlerweile schon recht günstig für um die 35€. Eine externe Festplatte ist vorhanden für größere Datenmengen.


OK...soweit so gut...ich hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen. Ich habe mir zwar mein eigenen Gaming Rechner zusammengestellt und zusammengebaut, aber was bei einem Office PC wichtig ist und welche Komponenten am sinnvollsten sind...da habe ich leider so gar keinen Durchblick.


Ich zähl auf euch und schon einmal vielen Dank für die Zeit und Mühe (auch schon dieses Text durchzulesen) 


P.S.: Monitor, Maus und Tastatur sind bereits vorhanden bzw. bekommt sie von mir. Das Budget geht also komplett in den PC.


----------



## Herbboy (27. August 2014)

Wird der selber zusammengebaut? Und ich hoffe mal 300€ OHNE Windows, oder? ^^  Das wird aber trotzdem extrem eng...  ich hab jetzt mal Sachen rausgesucht, die es bei hardwareversand.de gibt, weil ich den Shop ganz gut kenne - die solltest Du aber über die Links aufrufen, da es dann günstiger wird, als wenn Du direkt im Shop suchst.


Gehäuse z.B. Cooler Master Elite 120 Advanced weiß, Mini-ITX (RC-120A-WWN1)  selbst wenn man das separat bei caseking bestellt (weil es da sehr günstig ist), kostet das dann 35€ mit Versand und ist 10€ billiger als woanders - bei hardwareversand kostet es 45€.
Mainboard MSI H81I (7851-040R)  60€
8GB RAM Crucial Ballistix Sport DIMM Kit 8GB, DDR3-1600, CL9-9-9-24 (BLS2CP4G3D1609DS1S00)  65€
CPU Intel Pentium G3220, 2x 3.00GHz, boxed (BX80646G3220)  45€
Netzteil Corsair CX Series Modular CX430M 430W ATX 2.3 (CP-902005  43€ (abnehmbare Anschlüsse, damit es im Gehäuse leichter mit dem Platz wird)

Das sind dann zusammen ca. 250€ - und da würde ich empfehlen, nicht nur 60GB als SSD zu nehmen - das wird früher oder später zu knapp... hier: ADATA Premier Pro SP900 128GB, SATA 6Gb/s (ASP900S3-128GM-C)  gleich doppelt so viel Platz und 60€. dann ist man bei 310€. Wo man 30€ sparen könnte: evlt. reichen erstmal 4GB RAM G.Skill DIMM 4GB, DDR3-1600, CL11-11-11-28 (F3-1600C11S-4GNS) völlig aus - es ist halt so, dass bei Photo-Kram mehr RAM durchaus hilfreich sein kann. Aber man könnte auch nur 4GB nehmen und schauen, ob einem der PC nicht auch so schon schnell genug ist.

ABER besonders um die Lautstärke kümmern kann man sich da jetzt nicht, obwohl die Lüfter im Gehäuse recht leise sein sollen. Für die CPU wäre dann ein Kühler wie dieser hier Thermaltake Slim X3 (CL-P0534) oder  EKL Alpenföhn Silvretta (84000000096)  oder EKL Alpenföhn Panorama (84000000040)  gut geeignet, damit der PC schon leiser wird, wenn die CPU unter Last kommt. Von den Maßen her müssten die passen (ins Gehäuse können keine hohen Kühler rein, daher sind die eher flach). Allerdings solltest Du da genau schauen, ob die nicht bei einem Mini-ITX-Board evlt zu viel "Fläche" einnehmen - an sich sollte das nicht der Fall sein, weil das genormt ist, aber sicher ist sicher. 

Wenn man beim RAM spart, wären aber so ein Kühler UND die 120GB-SSD für 300€ drin.


ach ja: DVD-Laufwerk fehlt da jetzt, weil man ja evlt. Windows auch per USB installieren könnte und manche Leute ja auch nix mehr auf CD/DVD haben - ein Laufwerk kostet aber auch nur 12€ selbst als Brenner http://preisvergleich.pcgameshardware.de/samsung-sh-224db-schwarz-sh-224db-bebe-a968650.html


----------



## TTobsen (27. August 2014)

Guten "Abend" Herbboy,

ich muss gestehen, du warst mit einer der Gründe mich hier anzumelden und zu informieren 

Ich war auch noch fleißig und interessanterweise haben wir ähnliche Komponenten herausgesucht. Ich würde mal kurz meine Zusammenstellung herausgeben, einmal auf AMD, einmal auf Intel basierend.
Dein Schlusswort bzw. Rat wird das letztendlich entscheiden.

Noch kurz zur Info...ich habe noch ein altes Windows 7 Home Premium oder wie das hieß herumliegen mit Lizenzschlüssel. Ein externes DVD Laufwerk ist auch vorhanden, also das Budget ist wirklich nur für den reinen PC.
So...hier mal meine beiden Zusammenstellungen.


Allgemeine Komponenten, unabhängig ob AMD oder Intel

- Gehäuse Cooltek Coolcube, Geh  (50€)
- Netzteil be quiet! System Power 7 300W, Netzteil schwarz, Bulk  (34€)  (Hier würde ich aber auch das von dir vorgeschlagene Netzteil wählen, wenn es denn genauso leise ist?)
- Festplatte ADATA Premier Pro SP900 2,5 SSD 128 GB SATA 600  (60€)

- RAM...da wollte ich noch nachfragen, ob da auch erst mal ein 4GB Modul ausreichen würde...den nachzurüsten wäre ja das geringste Problem (und könntest du mir da auch noch einen empfehlen der aktuell preislich gut ist)



AMD System

- Mainboard ASRock AM1B-ITX, Mainboard Sound G-LAN SATA3 USB 3.0  (30€)
- CPU AMD Athlon 5350, CPU mPGA, Kabini  (53€)

Laut Testberichten ist die Grafikeinheit dieser CPU ganz passabel, soll aber im CPU Bereich teils deutlich hinter der weiter unten aufgeführten Intel liegen. Und da du auch die gleiche Intel CPU vorgeschlagen hast vermute ich worauf es hinlausläuft 
Der Lüfter soll allerdings für einen boxed ausgesprochen leise sein, aber Leistung hätte hier den Vortritt.



Intel System

- CPU Intel  (48€)
- Mainboard 1: MSI H81I, Mainboard Sound G-LAN SATA3 USB 3.0  (65€)
- Mainboard 2: ASRock B85M-ITX, Mainboard Sound G-LAN SATA3 USB 3.0  (73€)

Ich sehe auf den ersten Blick der beiden Mainboards keine Unterschiede, aber wollte beide Auflisten was du empfehlen würdest. Ich habe in meinem Gaming PC eins von MSI, bin damit zufrieden, vor allem weil man durch das MSI Catalyst Programm die CPU Lüfter steuern kann. Ich vermute das würde aber in dem Fall gar nicht gehen...


Kosten AMD System: 227€ (exklusiv RAM Speicher)
Kosten Intel System: 257€ bzw. 265€ (exklusive Speicher)

Gerade bei dem Intel Budget würde ich wie gesagt ein 4GB RAM Modul bevorzugen und dafür lieber den CPU Kühler tauschen. Meinst du, dass der Unterschied von der Geräuschkulisse merklich unterschiedlich sein wird?

Ansonsten habe ich jetzt alles bei Alternate zusammengestellt, aber nur weil ich über die Kommentare zu den Produkten quasi zu den passenden anderen Produkten geleitet wurde.
Bei HV habe ich auch schon bestellt und war alles ok. Meine Frage wäre, bis wann man laut deiner Erfahrung bestellen müsste mit Zusammenbau, so dass es trotzdem noch am nächsten Tag da wäre?
Wenn du dir nicht sicher bist nicht schlimm, dann sparen wir die 20€ auch ein und ich mach mir halt die Mühe. Ist eher eine allgemeine Frage...

Ansonsten fällt mir gerade nix ein, was ich noch wissen müsste. Ist die Zusammenstellung des Intel Systems so ok? Benötige ich noch irgendwelche zusätzlichen Kabel etc.? Zum Bsp. Wärmeleitpaste?
Und bitte noch einmal wegen dem Netzteil schauen ob das von beQuiet auch reichen würde bzw. ob dasvon Corsair auch ein leises Modell ist. (Habe selber das beQuiet 530W und das ist schön leise, daher meine Wahl)

Ich danke dir schon einmal für deine Hilfe um diese Uhrzeit  
Es wäre super, wenn du bis morgen Mittag dein abschließendes Urteil abgeben könntest, dann würden wir nämlich bestellen da das Thema möglichst bis Ende der Woche abgeschlossen sein sollte zwecks Urlaubsreise.

Besten Dank bis hierhin!


P.S.: Nur mal interessenhalber...was wäre denn später mal eine sinnvolle Grafikkarte für dieses System, wenn es denn bei dem Prozessor überhaupt eine sinnvolle Grafikkarte gibt...sie hat immer mal ab und zu Anno 1404 oder Sims 3 gespielt, geht nun nicht mehr so richtig zwecks Studium aber in den nächsten Semesterferien könnte es ja sein...

Und noch mal aus Interesse und nur damit ich mich nicht ärgere nicht gefragt zu haben...was wäre denn dann die nächstmögliche Steigerung dieses Systems (was man auch spürbar merken würde) welche Komponenten müssten da ausgetauscht werden und was wäre da die preisliche Differenz?


----------



## TTobsen (27. August 2014)

Ich nochmals...ich versuche mal die letzte Zeile aus meinen vorherigen Post selbst zu beantworten...wäre mit dieser CPU hier Intel ein deutlicher Leistungsschub zu erwarten? Müssten dann noch andere Komponenten ausgetauscht werden wenn man diese CPU nehmen würde? Aufrüsten kann man die ja später mal dazu, wäre nur schön zu wissen dass dies auch wirklich gehen würde 

Würde bei der CPU es deutlich mehr Sinn machen, später mal noch eine Grafikkarte nachzurüsten, die für Sims und Anno reicht? 
Wäre denn eine Kombination von Pentium G3220 + AMD R7 260X sinnvoll oder bremst die CPU da zu sehr aus, um Sims und Anno in Full HD zu daddeln? 
Die AMD R7 260X soll von der Lautstärke her quasi nicht wahrnehmbar sein bei Leerlauf von 0,1 Sone und Volllast 0,5 Sone.
Würde diese Karte denn überhaupt ins Gehäuse passen?^^


----------



## Herbboy (27. August 2014)

Den Core i3 hätte ich bei mehr Budget auf jeden Fall auch vorgeschlagen. Allerdings vielleicht vorsichtshalber den i3-4130, denn der 4150 ist eine Neuauflage, die VIELLEICHT von dem mini-ITXBoard nicht erkannt wird ohne ein BIOS-Update, und ohne passende CPU kannst Du das Update wiederum gar nicht durchführen... 

Und mit dem Prozessor würde auch eine schon sehr gute Grafikkarte durchaus noch Sinn machen, selbst eine für 250-300€. Für Anno oder Sim3 reicht da aber auch locker ne Karte für 80-100€. Allerdings dann ggf aufpassen, wie lang die Karte ist WENN Du das Coolcube nehmen willst, denn das hat nur Platz für Karten bis ca 19cm Länge.

Das Netzteil mit 300W reicht, wenn Du keine Grafikkarte einbauen willst - aber wenn dann doch noch eine dazukommt, wäre eines mit mind 2x PCI6 Pin zu empfehlen, besser 1x 6pin + 1x 8Pin. UND es ist halt schwieriger, die Kabel dann im kleinen Gehäuse zu verstauen im Vergleich zu dem Corsair. Das Corsair sollte aber auch sehr leise sein, moderne Markennetzteile sind an sich nicht mehr laut.


Wegen Bestellung: sobald hardwareversand das Geld hat, müssten die an sich loslegen. Wenn Du also mittags bestellst per Kreditkarte oder Nachnahme, dann müsste es abends an sich schon rausgehen - bei Vorkasse dauert es aber mind. bis zum nächsten Tag, bevor die die Zahlung bei sich registrieren können.


----------



## Enisra (27. August 2014)

nja, wenn das System keine Grafikkarte bekommen soll, wäre evtl. auch ein A8//A10 von AMD anschauen, die ja explizit dafür gedacht sind


----------



## Herbboy (27. August 2014)

Stimmt: WENN man auch spiele machen will, aber keine Grafikkarte nutzen möchte, dann sind die AMD A10 wohl gut und auch besser in 3D als die gleichteuren von Intel. Aber ein Mini-ITX Board für nur 30€, ich weiß nicht...


----------



## TTobsen (27. August 2014)

@Enisra...vielen Dank für deine Alternative 

@Herbboy...ich habe die Bestellung jetzt abgeschlossen, zwar über Alternate aber das ist im Prinzip ja egal. Zusammenbauen werde ich den PC nun selbst damit wir die 20€ noch einsparen.

Folgende Version ist es nun geworden...

- Gehäuse: Cooltek Coolcube
- Mainboard: MSI H81L
- Prozessor: Intel Pentium G3420
- Netzteil: Corsair CX430M
- Festplatte: ADATA 128GB SSD
- RAM: 4GB 
- CPU Kühler: Noctua NH-L9i


Letztendlich waren der i3 und eine externe Grafik ja nur Gedankenspiele und nicht das ursprüngliche Ziel. Ich habe mir noch einmal die Zeit genommen gehabt und ein paar Tests zu der CPU herausgesucht, gerade auch im Vergleich mit dem i3.
Diese Pentium CPU wird eigentlich durchweg generell gelobt für die Zwecke, für die sie eingesetzt werden soll. Der i3 wäre da am Ende doch ein ganzes Stück teurer gewesen und wahrscheinlich wird die Mehrleistung gar nicht genutzt bei Office, Internet Surfen und mal ein Video / Film in 1080p schauen. 
Zudem habe ich immer wieder gelesen, dass der Pentium gar nicht mal so schlecht für Spiele sein soll eben in der Kategorie Anno und Sims, wenn eine passende Grafik zur Verfügung steht. Ich hoffe daher einfach mal, dass man mal in einem halben Jahr zum Bsp. eine AMD R7 260X nachrüsten kann und somit dann flüssiges spielen der genannten Spiele ermöglicht wird. Dann rentieren sich sicher auch gleich die 430W im Netzteil 

Erst einmal wurde aber darauf verzichtet und lieber ein CPU Kühler von Noctua genommen. Der soll mit einer der besten in der Kategorie sein was Lautstärke und Kühlleistung angeht, vor allem bei der geringen Bauhöhe was ja nicht ganz unwichtig sein kann, wenn wie gesagt später doch mal eine Graka nachgerüstet wird. Der Preis ist zwar nicht ganz günstig aber der Unterschied von der Lautstärke zum Intel Boxed Kühler soll enorm sein.

Gesamtpreis beläuft sich also auf gut 350,00€...das sind jetzt 50€ mehr als geplant, vor allem aber geschuldet durch den Lüfter. Ich denke / hoffe aber, dass sich die Mehrkosten am Ende gelohnt haben.


Nochmals vielen Dank an dich, Herbboy, für deine schnelle und kompetente Beratung, dass hat doch einiges erleichtert 
Falls du noch Zeit und Lust hast könntest du mich kurz aufklären, ob ich richtig mit der Annahme liege, dass eine Radeon R7 260X eine gute Ergänzung zu dem Pentium Prozessor wäre, wenn es bei Spielen wie Anno und Sims bleibt. Vielleicht mal noch dieses Rayman Jump and Run Spiel, aber das wirkt nicht so als sollte es höhere Anforderungen als Anno 1404 haben.

Nochmals...vielen lieben Dank!


----------



## Herbboy (27. August 2014)

Der Pentium ist für das Budget natürlich schon sehr gut. Der Kühler ist aber wohl was "übertrieben", das ist an sich einer, den man "braucht", wenn man trotz kleinem Gehäuse sogar noch eine Top-CPU übertakten will - ich VERMUTE, einer für um die 20€ wäre für den Pentium aber auch nicht lauter gewesen   aber es schadet ja nix.

Und das Netzteil wäre - fall Bedarf ist - gut genug für eine zB AMD R7 260X oder auch nur AMD R7 250X. Letztere reicht für Anno 2070 (!) auf maximalen (!) Details zwar nicht mehr für ein ruckelfreies Spielen => Weitere R7-Grafikkarte von AMD: ASUS Radeon R7 250X - Spiele-Benchmarks (DirectX 11) (Seite 22) - HT4U.net  , aber für Anno 1404 sollte locker klappen.


----------



## TTobsen (27. August 2014)

Hehe ok...dann behalten wir den "leicht" übertriebenen CPU Kühler mal für uns 

Wenn dann würde es später sicher mal eine AMD R7 260X werden, vielleicht fällt sie sogar mal noch zu Weihnachten herum oder im Abverkauf im Preis  Obwohl 100€ schon ein guter Preis sind (?)
Ich danke dir für den Tipp mit dem modularen Netzteil...ich hab noch mal allgemein ein paar Infos über diese Cube Gehäuse im Allgemeinen gelesen. Der Cooltek scheint ganz ordentlich zu sein, gerade von der Verarbeitung her bei dem Preis. Wenn man allerdings ein Netzteil nimmt ohne modularen Aufbau kommt es wohl schnell zum Kabelgewirr, was widerum nicht sonderlich dienlich für die Belüftung scheint und eine Art Kabelmanagement gibt es für diese Gehäuse wohl nicht.

Von daher hat sich der Aufpreis gegenüber dem 300W beQuiet doch gelohnt.

Noch eine Frage zwecks Lüftersteuerung...ich selber steuere meinen CPU Kühler (be Quiet Shadow Rock Pro auf einem AMD FX 6300 und MSI G43 Mainboard) über das Programm von MSI...heißt MSI Control Center.
Wäre so etwas bei diesem PC hier auch im generellen möglich?


----------



## Herbboy (27. August 2014)

Das wäre sicher möglich, aber warte erst mal ab - würde mich wundern, wenn es nötig sein würde, den CPU-Kühler selber zu regeln, weil er sonst zu laut ist. Beim Gehäuselüfter könnte es schon anders aussehen, aber da könnte man auch die Kabel tauschen und den auf zB 7V statt 12V laufen lassen, so dass der leiser wird - oder sogar 5V.


Die R7 260X ist für ca. 100€, da zahlst Du bei Nvidia mehr für bzw. die gleichteuren sind merkbar schwächer. Allerdings wäre für 40€ mehr eine AMD R9 270X schon 50% schneller - für nen echten "Gamer" wären das besser, aber für ältere Games und nicht "krasse" Grafik wird die 260X mehr als ausreichen. Die ist vergleichbar bzw. sogar nen Tick schneller als die alte Nvidia GTX 470, die damals kurz nach Anno 1404 rauskam und eine "Oberklasse"-Grafikkarte für Gamer war


----------



## TTobsen (27. August 2014)

Aber die R9 270X wäre doch dann sicherlich zu überdimensioniert für die CPU, oder? 
Die R7 260X soll wohl mit die leisteste Karte sein, die man aktuell bekommt, das reizt schon 
Und wie du sagst, für Anno 1404 reicht die Dicke, für das neue Sims Spiel sicher auch, es muss auch nicht auf max. Einstellungen laufen.

Zum Thema Gehäuselüfter...da habe ich jetzt gar nicht darauf geachtet, würden denn welche nötig sein? Das schöne an dem Cooltek ist, dass das an der linken Seiten fast komplett "offen" ist, die Verkleidung also gelöchert ist und so die Luft heraus kann. Und Gehäuselüfter würden das Gerät sicherlich wieder lauter machen.


----------



## svd (27. August 2014)

Der Coolcube wird hauptsächlich vom Netzteil entlüftet. 

Es gäbe zwar die Möglichkeit, hinten 4x 40mm Lüfter anzubringen, viel Sinn mach das aber nicht. Die drehen irsinning hoch, sind zwar auch relativ leise, 
aber die ersten Lüfter, die anfangen werden, Geräusche zu machen und kaputt zu gehen.
(Ich hab's mit derer zwei probiert, um evtl die Abluft einer GTX660 schneller rauszubefördern. Bringt kaum was.)

Beim Coolcube wird übrigens empfohlen, den Lüfter des Prozessorkühlers nicht Richtung CPU, sondern Richtung Netzteil blasen zu lassen, damit die Luftströme nicht gegeneinander arbeiten.
edit: Wird beim Noctua wohl nicht gehen.


----------



## TTobsen (27. August 2014)

Hallo @svd

vielen Dank für deine Antwort! Hast du denn auch den Cooltube? Falls ja, bist du soweit zufrieden damit? Gibt es spezielle Dinge beim Rechnerzusammenbau zu beachten? Ich habe gelesen dass sich die Bodenplatte abmontieren lässt was wohl ein Vorteil beim Einbau der Komponenten bringt.
Dass man lediglich 40mm Lüfter montieren kann war überall als weitesgehend einziger Nachteil genannt wurden. Aber es scheint ja keine Notwendigkeit vorzuliegen, welche zu montieren. Vielen Dank für den Tipp mit dem CPU Kühler, da werde ich dann morgen darauf achten.


----------



## Herbboy (27. August 2014)

TTobsen schrieb:


> Aber die R9 270X wäre doch dann sicherlich zu überdimensioniert für die CPU, oder?
> Die R7 260X soll wohl mit die leisteste Karte sein, die man aktuell bekommt, das reizt schon


 is jetzt die Frage, welche genau. zB Asus verbaut andere Kühler als MSI oder Sapphire usw., und viele R9 270X mit 2-3 Lüftern sind auch extrem leise selbst bei Last, spätestens wenn man manuell die Lüfterkurve was anpasst, da die nämlich oft ab Werk (weil es sich auf dem Papier besser liest) auf besonders niedrige Temperaturen ausgelegt ist. Da kann man dann werben mit "wird nur 65 Grad warm", dabei wären auch 80 Grad Null Problem, aber viel leiser  




> Zum Thema Gehäuselüfter...da habe ich jetzt gar nicht darauf geachtet, würden denn welche nötig sein? Das schöne an dem Cooltek ist, dass das an der linken Seiten fast komplett "offen" ist, die Verkleidung also gelöchert ist und so die Luft heraus kann. Und Gehäuselüfter würden das Gerät sicherlich wieder lauter machen.


 Ich weiß jetzt nicht, wie das bei dem Gehäuse ist, was Du genommen hast, aber bei meinem Vorschlag wären 2 Lüfter schon drin. 

*edit* okay, das ist an sich nicht so gut, wenn da nur so Mini-Lüfter reinpassen. Bei meinem Vorschlag wäre auch Platz für 120mm, und da gibt es genug sehr leise Modelle. Aber ohne Graka ist ggf. gar kein extra Lüfter nötig */edit*


Ansonsten kommt es immer drauf an. Wenn Du 1-2 langsam drehende Lüfter für ein Gehäuse nimmst, dann hört man die kaum, aber dafür sorgen die für frische Luft und Bewegung, so dass wiederum der CPU- oder später auch Grafikkarten-Lüfter weniger tun muss. 3-4 Lüfter insgesamt im PC können leiser sein als nur ein einziger, der aber wie irre drehen muss, weil die Temperaturen sonst nicht im Griff sind. Und größere Lüfter können halt idR langsamer drehen für die gleiche Luftleistung - aber nur "in der Regel", denn es gibt auch schwache Lüfter mit 140mm, die bei 800 U/min lauter sind als ein guter 120mm bei 1500 U/Min... 




Und nur mal nebenbei zu modernen PCs: Ich hab nen PC mit 2 Gehäuselüftern, nen 12€-Lüfter am CPU-Kühler und eine Graka (AMD 7950) mit 3 Lüftern plus noch ein BeQuiet E9-Netzteil - ich merke echt nur dann, wenn es totenstill im Raum ist, dass der PC überhaupt an ist - da rauscht es leise vor sich hin. Mir ist es schon oft passiert, dass der PC an war, Monitor ging auf Standby, ich sah etwas Fernsehen, und dann wollte ich wieder an den PC und drück den Power-Button - weil ich ganz vergessen hatte und nicht hören kann, dass der bereits an ist    Selbst bei Last (auch wegen angepasster Lüfterkurve) hört man den PC fast nicht.


----------



## svd (27. August 2014)

Nun, ich habe einen Coolcube für einen Freund zusammengestellt. Ein wirklich sehr schönes und wertiges Gehäuse. 
Ja, die Bodenplatte lässt sich abnehmen. Das Gehäuse verliert dadurch seiner Verwindungssteifigkeit, ist vlt ein etwas gewöhnungbedürftiges Gefühl.

Den Einbau sollte am BEsten ein Bikinimädchen mit schmalen Händen vornehmen... das wäre eigentlich der sinnvollste Tipp. 

Da du einen kleinen CPU Kühler verbaust, wird's nicht so schlimm werden. 
Prozessor nebst Kühler und den Arbeitsspeicher solltest du natürlich schon bei ausgebautem Mainboard installieren.
So wie alle notwendigen Kabel von Netzteil,Frontpanel und SATA (für SSD) schon vorher verbinden. An die kommst du später so gut wie gar nicht mehr ran.

Die Kabel vom Netzteil stopfst du später, vlt. in Schlaufen, mit Kabelbinder zusammengehalten, in den vorderen Teil des Gehäuses, damit die nicht in den CPU Kühler kommen 
und den Innenraum noch mehr verkleinern. Dann Deckel drauf, beherzt aber sachte zudrücken und zuschrauben.

@Herb: Weißt eh, es ist der Cooltek Coolcube. 180mm passen da rein. Grafikkarten mit zwei Lüftern wird's da nicht wirklich geben.

ASUS und MSI haben aber spezielle ITX Versionen der GTX760 (bzw ASUS noch eine GTX670). 

Wenn's aber wirklich leise sein soll... es gibt passive Versionen der GTX750Ti. Leiser geht's nicht.  Weiß aber nicht, wie heiß diese in Raumverhältnissen eines
halben Schuhkartons werden...


----------



## TTobsen (27. August 2014)

*@Herbboy*
So ähnlich, wie du die Lautstärke deines PCs beschreibst, geht es mir bei meinem Gamer PC ja auch  Das ist schon cool gemacht wenn ich daran denke wie laut teilweise die Rechner noch vor 4-5 Jahren waren.

Dann würde ich es erst einmal ohne Gehäuselüfter probieren, zumal ja keine Grafikkarte betrieben wird. Die Temperaturen werden wir dann die ersten Tage mal im Auge behalten.
Dein vorgeschlagenes Gehäuse habe ich präsentiert, mir hat es gefallen, wurde von Freundin aber abgelehnt, weil das Cooltube noch schlichter gehalten ist. Für das Cooler Master Gehäuse hätte ich sogar noch 2x120mm Lüfter von beQuiet dagehabt, aber naja...Frauen halt.

Also bei GameStar (ich hoffe es ist nicht schlimm die Seite hier zu nennen^^) gibt es ein Test zu der R7 260X, wo auch ein Lautstärkediagramm zu finden ist. Dabei beträgt die Lautstärke bei Leerlauf 0,1 Sone, bei Vollast 0,5 Sone.
Alle anderen dort aufgeführten gängigen Grafikkarten liegen jenseits dieser Werte, teilweise mit über 500 - 1000% darüber. Daher vor allem das Interesse an der Karte, weil sie eben gleichzeitig ganz gute Leistung liefert wenn man nicht die neuesten Games in vollen Genuss genießen möchte.
Bei welchen Hersteller das allerdings zutrifft weis ich nicht, dort werden diese Werte allgemein für die Karte gehalten. Ins Auge gefasst hatten wir wenn eine XFX Aluminium Edition, die kostet 99€. 
Aber wie gesagt, dass würde wenn erst später mal kommen (ich vermute mal zu den nächsten Semesterferien im Winter) 


****edit*** @svd*

Danke für die Tipps...dann weis ich ja wer den Rechner zusammenbaut 
Also weicht der Zusammenbau quasi nicht sonderlich vom Zusammenbau eines normalen Desktop Towers ab...alles nur ein wenig fummliger und mit mehr Geduld.

***nochmals edit*** nach passiv gekühlten Grafikkarten habe ich extra nicht weiter geschaut...Heizkörper haben wir eigentlich genug  Das wäre mir dann tatsächlich ein bisschen zu riskant bei dieser Art von Rechner.


----------



## svd (27. August 2014)

Im Prinzip nicht. Es sind ja die selben Komponenten.
Du musst nur alles, was in und an das Mainboard kommt, schon vorher einbauen und anstecken.
Und wenn du das Mainboard vorsichtig reingelegt hast um es zu fixieren, ist ein Schraubenzieher mit magnetischem Kopf Gold wert.


----------



## Herbboy (27. August 2014)

Jo, passiv muss nicht sein, zumal die Karten ja wie gesagt quasi unhörbar sind, selbst viele stärkere Karten. Bei Last regt die sich dann zwar ggf. selbst bei der R7 260X was, aber wenn man dann ein Game mit Action oder Hintergrundmusik hat, wird das davon bereits übertönt.

Was am CM Elite 120 aber nicht schlicht sein soll, versteh ich nicht so ganz - schlichter geht es doch gar nicht ^^  oder meint sie "nicht Monolith-artig genug" ? Da wäre vlt das hier auch in Frage gekommen, wo auch 1x 120mm Lüfter Platz wäre. Sharkoon CA-I schwarz, Mini-ITX Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  aber der cube passt ja auch


----------



## TTobsen (27. August 2014)

Der Sharkoon und der Cooltube sehen sich ja schon mehr als ähnlich...

Wie gesagt, mir hat das CM Elite 120 auch gefallen, vor allem weil ich selbst eher weiße Gehäuse mag (hab selbst das Nanoxia Deep Silence 2 in weiß), aber was soll ich sagen...da spielt es halt eine größere Rolle dass die Front so "clean" ist, gebürsteter Alu Look und natürlich der wunderschöne, einzigartige runde, silber gehaltene Powerknopf mit blauer Beleuchtung und jetzt kommts...wenn die Festplatte aktiv ist leuchtet der doch tatsächlich pink!!!

Natürlich wird es darauf hinauslaufen, dass ich mich spätestens Weihnachten / Anfang Februar hier melde mit der Suche nach den doch bitte leisesten 40mm Gehäuselüftern auf dem Markt 

Der Sharkoon wäre ein perfekter Kompromiss gewesen, aber da sieht man ja Anschlüsse und der hat kein so wunderbaren pink-leuchteten Power Knopf


----------



## TTobsen (28. August 2014)

Teile sind alle angekommen  Echt wertiges und schickes Teil das Gehäuse.

Der Einbau verlief bis jetzt soweit stressfrei (bis auf eine verdammte Schraube vom Motherboard zu befestigen^^) und ich will gerade das Netzteil installieren. Die Stromversorgung vom Netzteil selbst mit dem Mainboard ist klar, allerdings weist der JPWR2 Anschluss am Mainboard nur 4 Pins auf, der Anschluss am Netzteil (da steht auf dem Stecker CPU drauf) hat aber 8 Pins. Benötige ich da jetzt ein Adapter (es lag keiner bei) oder lasse ich einfach quasi eine Hälfte frei von dem CPU Stecker?


----------



## Herbboy (28. August 2014)

Die 8Pin-Stecker sind immer 4Pins mit dem "alten" Standard PLUS weitere OPTIONALE 4Pins, die man idR nur für sehr starke CPUs oder Übertaktung braucht - einfach nur die Hälfte der Steckers aufstecken, die auch passt. Man kann da ohne Gewalt auf keinen Fall etwas falsch anschließen.

Selbst bei "großen" Boards kann es idR funktionieren, wenn man nur 4Pins nutzt (alte Netzteile haben oft nur den 4Pin). Vermutlich reicht bei dem Mini-ITX-Board ein 4Pin erst Recht aus, weil es ja keine Zusatzslots für Steckkarten und nur 4x SATA  usw. hat


----------



## TTobsen (28. August 2014)

Vielen Dank...hat soweit auch alles geklappt, war jetzt im Bios 

Nun wollte ich mein ursprünglich internes DVD Laufwerk extern anschließen mit Hilfe eines Adapters. An dem Adapter steht 2.5 / 3.5 / 5.25 SATA. Wenn ich jetzt ein 3,5 Sata Data Kabel anschließen will, passt dies aber nicht rein. Benötige ich da also einSATA Kabel, was an einer Seite einen 2.5 großen Anschluss hat und auf der anderen Seite einen 3.5 großen Anschluss, der dann an mein Laufwerk kommt?

Und könntest du mir eventuell eines verlinken? Ich weis nicht so wirklich wonach ich da genau suchen soll^^


----------



## svd (28. August 2014)

Das "2.5/3.5/5.25" bezieht sich nur auf die Breite des anzuschließenden Laufwerks.

Hast du denn ein Laufwerk mit einem Slimline Sata Anschluss? Da hilft so ein Adapter.


----------



## TTobsen (28. August 2014)

Das kann ich dir gar nicht so genau sagen weil ich mir nicht sicher bin welche Größe hinter SlimeLine Sata steht. Das Laufwerk ist ein LiteOn iHas 124, also ganz normales Laufwerk was in Desktop PCs verbaut wird mit 2 Anschlüssen an der Rückseite...SATA Strom und SATA Data. Sämtliche Sata Data Kabel die ich habe passen in das Laufwerk und auch an den Sata vom Mainboard. Nur der Adapter scheint quasi eine Nummer kleiner den Sata Anschluss zu haben als der Sata Anschluss vom Laufwerk, daher bräuchte ich jetzt so etwas wie ein Sata Kabel mit zwei unterschiedlichen Größen jeweils am Ende^^ 
Das Laufwerk wird über das Sata Data Kabel mit dem Adapter verbunden ud der Adapter soll dann per USB mit dem PC verbunden werden


----------



## svd (28. August 2014)

Hmm, sind die Eingänge des Adapters so schmal wie auf dem Bild oben?


----------



## Herbboy (28. August 2014)

TTobsen schrieb:


> Vielen Dank...hat soweit auch alles geklappt, war jetzt im Bios
> 
> Nun wollte ich mein ursprünglich internes DVD Laufwerk extern anschließen mit Hilfe eines Adapters. An dem Adapter steht 2.5 / 3.5 / 5.25 SATA. Wenn ich jetzt ein 3,5 Sata Data Kabel anschließen will, passt dies aber nicht rein. Benötige ich da also einSATA Kabel, was an einer Seite einen 2.5 großen Anschluss hat und auf der anderen Seite einen 3.5 großen Anschluss, der dann an mein Laufwerk kommt?
> 
> Und könntest du mir eventuell eines verlinken? Ich weis nicht so wirklich wonach ich da genau suchen soll^^



Du willst das DVD-LW nur für die Installation nutzen? Dann mach das Gehäuse auf und schließ es doch einfach ganz normal an, also SATA-Datenkabel ans Board anschließen und SATA-Stromkabel vom eingebauten Netzteil nutzen, und leg das Laufwerke neben oder auf das Gehäuse - das muss ja nicht "eingebaut" sein oder in einem eigenen Gehäuse stecken. Oder ist das etwa noch ein altes IDE-Laufwerk? ^^


----------



## TTobsen (28. August 2014)

Ich hab mal zwei Fotos angehängt zum besseren Verständnis...

@svd Der Aufbau würde ja dann erst dem unteren Bild von der Grafik entsprechen...es ist halt schon ein 4-5 Jahre altes Laufwerk, keins dieser neueren Slim Laufwerke.

@Herbboy Die Idee kam mir auch schon, allerdings kommt man da jetzt absolut nicht mehr ran,ich müsste wieder das Netzteil ausbauen und habe mir doch so viel Mühe beim Kabel "Management" gegeben. 
Und falls ja mal auf Windows 8 oder 9 geupgradet werden sollte wäre es halt schön wenn die Lösung mit dem Adapter klappen würde...


----------



## Herbboy (28. August 2014)

Was für einen Adapter hast du denn? An sich scheint Dein Laufwerk ganz normale SATA-Anschlüsse zu haben, und diese Adapter haben meist ein Teil, wo auch der USB-Stecker dran ist, fürs Datenkabel, da kommt dann en SATA-Kabel an den Adapter und ans Laufwerk, und für den Strom hast Du ein kleines Netzteil, da kommt dann ein SATA-Stromstecker an das Laufwerk


----------



## TTobsen (28. August 2014)

Den hier... Sharkoon DriveLink, Adapter schwarz, mit Netzteil?

Den habe ich von einem Kumpel bekommen und wie man sehen kann sind da auch die SATA Anschlüsse dran. 
Gleich auf dem ersten Produktbild siehst du an der rechten Seite von dem Adapter die SATA Anschlüsse, da steht halt dran 2,5 3,5 und 5,25. Nur leider sind die Anschlüsse eine Nummer kleiner als bei dem DVD Laufwerk, weshalb da kein SATA Kabel heranpasst, was man gewöhnlich für die Verbindung zwischen DVD Laufwerk und dem SATA Anschluss auf dem Mainboard nutzt.
Jetzt ist meine Frage, ob es da ein SATA Kabel gibt was ein der einen Seite die Größe von dem SATA Anschluss des DVD Laufwerks aufweist und auf der anderen Seite die Größe des SATA Anschlusses von dem Adapter, der eine Nummer kleiner ist 

Ach ja was mir auch aufgefallen ist...die Anschlüsse dieser SATA Kabel sind ja immer wie ein großes L...allerdings würde von dem "normalgroßen" SATA Kabel das Ende gar nicht in den Adapter passen selbst wenn die Größe stimmt, da dass L von den dem SATA Anschluss des Adapters genau andersherum geformt ist. Ich vermute mal, dass bei den kleineren SATA Kabelanschlüssen dieses L entsprechend angepasst ist (?)


----------



## Herbboy (28. August 2014)

Da wo auf dem ersten Bild bei Alternate, wenn Du es vergrößerst, der Alternate-Schriftzug drübergeht: der kleinere müsste an sich ein normaler SATA-Anschluss sein für ein SATA-Datenkabel - passt der nicht? bzw. geht vielleicht der Adapter mit genau dieser Seite passend auf die beiden Anschlüsse des Laufwerks?

Bei dem dritten Bild wiederum, das rechts oben, ist ein Bild mit dem "Netzteil" und einem Stromstecker, und da ist nur ein Molexstecker: der schwarze mit 4 Buchsen. Du brauchst da aber einen SATA-Stromstecker, FALLS der Adapter nicht doch so passt, wie ich es im vorigen Satz beschrieb. Ist da vlt. noch ein Adapter dabei?


----------



## TTobsen (28. August 2014)

Also der SATA Anschluss am Adapter müssten 2,5 Zoll sein, da passt einfach kein SATA Kabel rein, was am anderen Ende am Laufwerk hängen soll.Vielleicht hat mein Kumpel da noch einen Zwischenstecker dazu gehabt, aber laut Lieferumfang ist das komplett, was er mir gegeben hat.
*ABER*

Das Problem hat sich in Wohlgefallen aufgelöst...ich hätte gleich auf dich hören sollen 
Ich habe gesehen, dass hinten am Gehäuse, wo die beiden Slots für die Grafikkarte sind, daneben noch eine kleine Öffnung ist. Dort passt wunderbar das SATA Kabel durch. Ich hab mir also noch mal die Mühe gemacht und das Netzteil ausgebaut und das SATA Kabel am Mainboard angeschlossen. Das guckt jetzt hinten aus dem Gehäuse raus, sieht man aber so nicht weil es ja an der Rückseite ist und man kann nun schnell und einfach ein Laufwerk anschließen. Strom wird von einem externen Adapter bezogen.

Der Rechner rennt wirklich ohne ein Zucken und ist dabei selbst von empfindlichen Ohren nicht wahrnehmbar bei ca. 1,25m Abstand. Das hat uns dann doch wirklich positiv überrascht. Vom Gefühl her läuft der irgendwie flüssiger und schneller als mein AMD FX 6300 mit einer Radeon 7850 und 8GB Ram^^ Ich vermute mal dass das vor allem an der SSD Platte liegt, das System ist in 5 Sekunden hochgefahren. Da werde ich mir wohl mal eine für mich selber bestellen müssen 


Eine Frage noch...ich habe das Laufwerk an den SATA Anschluss gesteckt mit den 3GB/s statt den 6GB/s (sorry, die Abkürzungen sind womöglich total falsch und quatsch, aber ich komme gerade absolut nicht darauf was genau die Zahlen angeben)...also im Handbuch stand was mit SATA1 und SATA2 haben 6...und SATA3 und SATA4 haben3...also quasi die Hälfte an Übertragungsgeschwindigkeit nehm ich mal an.
Ist das beim Laufwerk egal? Die SSD steckt jetzt quasi am SATA1, die Festplatte am SATA3


----------



## svd (28. August 2014)

Ja, das ist der Festplatte egal. Die kommt den theoretisch möglichen Übertragungsraten eh nicht hinterher.


----------



## Herbboy (29. August 2014)

Ne Festplatte ist bei ihrem absoluten Maximalwerten grad mal einen KLEINEN Tick schneller als SATA1     und selbst für die SSD wäre es nicht tragisch, wenn Du nur SATA2 erwischt hast, weil nämlich das wichtige für das "fixe Windows" nicht die MB/Sekunde sind, sondern dass die SSD keine beweglichen Teile hat und daher alle Daten "sofort" findet (bei der Festplatte dreht die Scheibe und Lesearme bewegen sich, da gehen dauernd Millisekunden verloren, und grad beim Laden von Kleinkram summiert sich das)


Aber 5 Sekunden Booten, das wird wohl nur mit win8 was. Win7 braucht da trotz SSD schon länger, aber trotzdem schneller als per HDD


----------



## TTobsen (11. Oktober 2014)

Hallo mal wieder zusammen 

Wie angekündigt, jedoch früher als gedacht, wird nun eine Grafikkarte für den ursprünglich kleinen Office Rechner gesucht 
Freundin hat quasi Vorweihnachtlich ein kleinen Brief von ihrer Oma erhalten und möchte jetzt ein bisschen was davon in eine Karte investieren, um Anno und vor allem SIMS 4 spielen zu können.
Erst einmal noch kurz die wichtigsten Komponenten die verbaut waren...


RAM: 4GB DDR3
CPU: Intel Pentium G3420 3.2GHz
CPU Kühler: Noctua NH-L9i
Netzteil: Corsair CX43M Bronze 430Watt
Mainboard: MSI H81I H81
Gehäuse: Cooltek Cooltube ITX


Soweit...so gut! Der Rechner läuft nach Ihren Angaben wirklich hervorragend und ist wunderbar laufruhig. Also an der Stelle noch einmal ein Danke an Herbboy und svd!

Nun zum eingemachten...zunächst einmal sollte SIMS 4 und Anno 2070 in Full HD dargestellt werden können und dass möglichst mit hohen Einstellungen. Ultra Einstellungen oder max. AntiAlising soll nicht erreicht werden und ist mit solch einem Rechner sicher auch nicht realisierbar, aber ein 2faches AA und hohe Grafikeinstellungen bei 1920x1080 wären schon optimal. 
Ist dies überhaupt mit der CPU realisierbar? Die CPU selbst gilt ja als recht starke DualCore CPU, kann aber bekanntlich nicht auf 4 Kerne emulieren wie ein i3 oder gar i5. 
Soweit ich das beurteilen kann müsste aber diese CPU doch ausreichen für Anno und SIMS 4. Da sie aber auch ein Assassins Creed Fan ist vor allem wegen der "Story" interessiert sie sich für das neue AC Unity. Ich selbst habe zwar eine PS4, möchte diese aber dann nicht dauern verleihen und hin und her transportieren^^ Wäre also auch ein Spiel wie AC Unity mit dieser CPU zu den angegebenen gewünschten Einstellungen vorstellbar oder schießt das eher über die Grenzen hinaus?

Wie sieht es beim Netzteil aus? Jetzt zahlen sich sicherlich die 430Watt statt 300Watt aus, würden diese auch wirklich reichen, selbst wenn man später noch auf einen i3 oder gar i5 upgradet?

Und die wichtigste Frage natürlich...welche Grafikkarte ist am idealsten geeignet für den PC? Aufgrund des ITX Gehäuses ist eine maximale Grafikkartenlänge von 185mm möglich laut Hersteller.
Ich/wir hatten uns damals schon die AMD R7 270X angeschaut, weil die auch bei diversen Tests als extrem leise eingestuft wurde. Jedoch ist der Rechner selbst jetzt so leise, dass das nicht mehr das wichtigste Kriterium wäre und die meisten Hersteller verbauen ja eh ihre eigenen Kühler. Ich persönlich finde ja die AMD R7 270X super für 100€ vom Preis-Leistungsverhältnis her, kann mich mit der Aussage aber auch gerade blamieren und frage lieber hier noch einmal nach 
Welche Grafikkarte wäre denn im Zusammenspiel mit der CPU optimal und würde eventuell auch AC Unity packen? Es darf auch gerne eine nVidia sein, diese sind aber so glaube ich meist etwas teurer bei gleicher Leistung. Preismaximum wäre so bei 150€, es darf aber auch gern billiger sein. Unter 100€ bekommt man sicherlich nix ernsthaftes zu kaufen.
Und bitte nicht vergessen, maximale Länge darf nur 185mm sein.

Es wäre toll, wenn wir wieder so hilfreiche Antworten erhalten würden, da es mittlerweile so viele Grafikkarten gibt dass man doch mal leicht den Überblick verlieren kann


----------



## svd (11. Oktober 2014)

Au contraire, mon ami. Gerade im, bis zu 185mm, ITX Bereich ist die Auswahl an empfehlenswerten Grafikkarten sehr gering. 
Bei einem Budget von 150€ reduziert sich die eigentliche Auswahl von vier, mehr oder weniger empfehlenswerten, Grafikkarten, auf eine. Und die hast du mit der "R7 260X" schon verbaut. 

Falls du diese verkaufen und den Gewinn zu den 150€ addieren kannst, wäre die ITX Version der "R9 285" (ca. 240€) das Nonplusultra. Vor allem in Hinblick auf Unity.
Dank des Radeon Gold Awards, bei dem du 3 Spiele aus einer vorgegebenen Selektion (darunter zB "Alien: Isolation") wählen kannst, ist der Preis vertretbar, wenn auch nicht weniger schmerzhaft.

Am vernünftigsten wäre aber wirklich die 270X, welche ebenfalls am Gold Programm teilnimmt, aber auch erst durch den Verkauf der 260X finanzierbar wird.
Dafür fast 1.5 Mal flotter als die 260X ist.

Alternativ könntest du auch erstmal mit Anno 2070 testen, wie gut oder schlecht das Spiel tatsächlich läuft? Die 260X ist ja durchaus in der Lage, Anno in FullHD mit FXAA und 16x-AF mit 
über 30fps darzustellen. Natürlich mit einem High-End Prozessor. Wie sehr es unter einem Pentium G leidet, ließe sich so aber gut herausfinden, da 2070 ja schon erhältlich ist.

Bei Unity könnte eine Reduzierung der Auflösung auf PS4 Niveau, also 900p, auch reichen, um das Spiel genausogut spielen zu können.

Falls du dich für eine neue und stärkere Karte entscheidest, musst du aber nochmal das Netzteil checken. 430W langen dicke. Allerdings hat das CX430M ja nur einen PCIe Stecker.
Ich kann mich leider nicht erinnern, ob das ein einzelner 6-pin oder 6+2-pin Stecker gewesen ist.
Die starken ITX Karten haben nämlich einen PCIe 8-pin Anschluss, weswegen du ggf. mit einem Adapter arbeiten musst.


----------



## TTobsen (11. Oktober 2014)

Hi svd...ich würde ja normalerweise sagen "lang ists her", aber das stimmt ja nicht wirklich 
Jedenfalls wie immer erst mal vielen Dank für deine Antwort. Zum Thema...

Ich kann mich düster daran erinnern, dass bei dem Netzteil wirklich viele Kabel dabei waren, die meisten wurden gar nicht ausgepackt da bis hierhin nicht benötigt. Diesen Adapter hätte ich aber zur Not selbst da. Erst einmal beruhigend zu hören, dass die 430W locker reichen.

Allerdings hast du mich glaube ich falsch verstanden oder ich habe mich falsch ausgedrückt^^ Wie auch immer, bisher ist noch gar keine Grafikkarte verbaut, da keine benötigt wurde. Die Überlegung ist nun, die 260X zu nehmen, allerdings sieht deine Alternative mit der 270X mehr als interessant aus, wenn auch gut die Hälfte teurer. So wie ich dich aber verstanden habe, wäre Unity wohl mit der 260X nur mit heruntergestufter Auflösung realisierbar, quasi im "NextGen" Niveau auf 900p  (Mein Gott ich kann nicht fassen dass die Entwickler immer noch von NextGen sprechen)...
Mit der 270X ist man locker in der Lage, die 1080p zu realisieren, aber hier kommt eventuell die CPU an ihre Grenzen...habe ich dich soweit richtig verstanden? Leider findet man keine wirklichen Tests, wie die Intel Pentium DualCore CPUs mit externen Grafikkarten zusammenarbeiten. Ich habe mal bei YouTube nach ein paar Videos geschaut, dort werden zum Bsp. bei Battlefield 3 auf Ultra und Full HD mit der CPU konstante 30-40FPS erreicht, läuft also "flüssig". Die meisten haben da auch die R9 270X im Einsatz.
Jetzt weis ich aber nicht, was diese Werte aussagen über ein Spiel wie Unity, man weis es halt leider wirklich nicht wie gerade auch die Portierung sein wird. Battlefield 3 galt ja mal als eines der "Referenzspiele" in Sachen Grafik. Das ist nun aber auch schon wieder gut 2 Jahre her wenn ich mich nicht irre.

Die R9 285 schießt über das eigentliche Ziel hinaus, so schön sie auch wäre


----------



## svd (11. Oktober 2014)

Ach so, ich dachte tatsächlich, die 260X wäre schon drin.

Ich würde mich dann für die 270X entscheiden. Das PLV stimmt bei der Karte. Du könntest die drei Spiele ja vlt. gegen "Anno 2070" und "Sims 4" tauschen. 

Das Gute an der PC Version von Unity wird, hoffentlich, ja noch immer sein, die Grafik an sein System anpassen zu können. Solange du nicht größenwahnsinnig wirst,
wird's schon passen. Gemäßigtes Anti-Aliasing, Umgebungsverdeckung aus, PhysX aus, KI aus... 

Und wenn deine Freundin schon leihweise auf deiner PS4 spielen müsste,  ist es ja, im Endeffekt, eh egal, ob sie auf der PS4 in 900p spielt, oder auf ihrem Rechner...

edit: Und. vlt hammer ja Glück, Bilder im Netz zeigen einen 6+2-pin Stecker.


----------



## TTobsen (11. Oktober 2014)

Mensch ich danke dir für die schnelle Hilfe 
Mit den 900p hast du natürlich recht, am Ende wird es auch "klasse" aussehen, aber die Konsole hin und her schleppen ist keine Alternative (für mich)^^

Schau mal, ich habe noch die Karte hier gefunden. Eine 750Ti, aber OC mit 2GB Grafikspeicher. Die liegt bei 119€ + Versand.

2048MB Palit GeForce GTX 750 Ti StormX OC Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16

Die ursprüngliche 750Ti ist soweit ich informiert bin auf dem Leistungsniveau der 260X, also dann eher bescheiden. Jedoch weis ich nicht, inwieweit sich das OC auswirkt und der 2GB Grafikspeicher oder ob das am Ende nur Spielerei ist und kein wirklichen Leistungszuwachs bedeutet. Wäre die AMD 270X hier immer noch deutlich stärker?


----------



## svd (11. Oktober 2014)

Ja, die 270X ist da zwei Leistungsklassen höher. 

Deutlich stärker (ca. 20% ) als die GTX 750Ti wäre die GTX 660. Etwa 40% stärker wäre die "GTX 760". Und auf dem gleichen Leistungsniveau liegt die 270X.

Die 750Ti ist schon eine beeindruckende Karte. Extrem sparsam, deshalb leicht und leise zu kühlen. Optimal für den HTPC, der für gelegentliches oder bescheidenes 
Spielen auf FullHD verwendet werden kann. Aber sobald die ganzen leistungsfressenden Filter und Effekte hochgedreht werden, dümpelt die 750Ti oft unterhalb der
30fps Grenze. Für eueren Verwendungszweck halte ich sie einfach für unterdimensioniert.


----------



## Herbboy (11. Oktober 2014)

Eine GTX 750 Ti ist kaum schneller als eine R7 260X - dafür stromsparender, wobei das an sich nur bei sehr intensiver Nutzung eine Rolle spielen könnte. Ansonsten ist es eher ein "gutes Gefühl", wenn die Karte bei Last 40W weniger braucht, aber man müsste da schon viel spielen,  damit es sich "auszahlst" - bei 4Std Gaming JEDEN Tag würde man vlt ca. 15€ pro Jahr sparen.

Aber eine R9 270X ist halt schon ca 50% schneller - d.h. ich würde auch lieber gleich die 270X nehmen, wenn es nicht ganz arg am Geld fehlt


----------



## TTobsen (11. Oktober 2014)

Vielen Dank euch zwei mal wieder für die tolle Hilfe.

Ich denk mal gerade im Hinblick auf Unity ist die 270X die beste Lösung. Der Brief von Oma war soweit ich das gesehen habe auch nicht ganz so dünn von daher sollte die 270X machbar sein^^

Zum Abschluss aber doch noch einmal die Frage, wie das Zusammenspiel mit der CPU ist. Klar, ein Dual Core ist nicht optimal und HyperThreading auf 4 Kerne mit einem i3 wäre sinnvoller, aber ist der Pentium G3420 jetzt eine totale Bremse oder kann man damit schon was anfangen? Am Ende werden wir es ja selber merken, es geht nur darum, dass das Spiel dann gekauft wird und am Ende läuft es nicht einmal an weil 4 Kerne vorausgesetzt werden oder solche Späße.

Da wäre ich euch um eine kurze Aufklärung nochmals sehr verbunden. Ansonsten schon einmal einen schönen Samstag Abend und natürlich Sonntag


----------



## svd (11. Oktober 2014)

Hmm, ich weiß nicht, ob für dein Mainboard ein inoffizielles BIOS existiert, um den Anniversary zu übertakten.
Weit jenseits des Werkszustandes, muss er sich nicht vor einem Core-i7 verstecken... 

Unity hat ja diese riesigen Areale. Die würden mir am ehesten Kopfzerbrechen machen. Aber wie gesagt, 
eine niedrigere Auflösung wäre schon mal eine gute Entlastung.

Ich würd einfach abwarten und probieren. 

edit: Hoppla, du brauchst ja einen 1150er Prozessor. Na, da müsste wenigstens ein i3 her. Vlt gebraucht, damit's günstiger wird.

edit 2: Oh, du hast ja gar nicht den Anniversary. Da hilft echt nur ein i3. Aber erst mal probieren.  Vielleicht mit AC4. Vlt im Halloween Steam Sale?


----------



## TTobsen (11. Oktober 2014)

Naja AC4 müsste ja Black Flag sein, da interessiert sie das ganze Piratensetting nicht. Aber ich schau mal wo man günstig AC3 herbekommt, ist zwar schon ein bisschen älter aber mit "interessanter" Story. Unity ist zwar eine ganze Ecke neuer aber da werden hoffentlich keine Welten dazwischen liegen. Ansonsten muss die Auflösung halt wirklich etwas gedrosselt werden, ich hab ja damals den i3 empfohlen der war aber 50€ teurer^^

Oki, also schauen wir einfach mal, mir bereitet halt als einziges Sorgen dass bei den Systemanforderungen bei Minimum da steht "Core 2 Quad". Von der Grafikkarte ansich scheint das Spiel sich mit dem "Durchschnitt" zu begnügen.


----------



## svd (11. Oktober 2014)

Oh, einen Core2Quad (Q9550) hab ich selber. Der kann mit modernen Zweikernern nur mithalten, wenn seine vier Kerne von Vorteil sind und der Takt egal ist. 

Du kannst dir mal das hier angucken. Und beachten, dass das Haswell Äquivalent zur IvyBridge Generation ca. 10% an Leistung zugelegt (und der G2020 nur 2.9Ghz) hat.


----------



## TTobsen (11. Oktober 2014)

Mmh da scheint ja wirklich eine gute DualCore...und das ist der G3420 ja sicherlich...wohl doch einiges herzumachen. Also es ist beschlossen, es wird die RX7, SIMS und Anno sollten in Full HD laufen in hohen Einstellungen. Selbst mittlere Einstellungen sollten gut aussehen, so ein grafikfetischist ist sie dann doch nicht. Bei AC Unity wird halt probiert, zur Not mit 900p und mittleren Settings, quasi NextGen Konsolen Niveau^^ 

Und wenn es überhaupt nicht läuft was ich nicht glaube muss sie halt den Pentium verkaufen und für einen i3 draufzahlen. Aber dank deines Links habe ich gesehen dass Spiele wie Far Cry 3, Hitman Absolution etc. doch recht ordentlich laufen selbst beim Pentium G2020, und ganz so alt sind diese Spiele dann doch nicht.

Ich wünsche dir noch ein schönes Restwochenende und speziell nochmals Danke für den Link, der war echt informativ


----------



## TTobsen (11. Dezember 2014)

Hallo alle zusammen (oder in dem Fall Hallo svd und herbboy  )

Ich möchte gleich mal diesen Thread in eigener Sache nutzen und brauche mal wieder euren Rat. Es geht um folgendes...

Ich habe mein altes auf AMD basierendes System mit meinem Schwager getauscht, der ein Intel System hatte, allerdings ohne extra Grafikkarte und nun auch mal gerne etwas Gamen wollte, ohne Geld für eine neue Grafikkarte ausgeben zu müssen (Verbot von Frau  )
Das AMD System beinhaltete einen FX 6300 und eine Radeon 7850, also ausreichend um alles in Full HD zu spielen, ohne groß AntiAlising hochzudrehen oder alles in Ultra spielen zu müssen. 



Jetzt zum Thema...ich habe also seinen PC bekommen, der folgende Daten beinhaltet:

- Intel Core i5 4460 3,2GHz
- 8GB DDR3 Ram 1333MHz (ursprünglich 4GB, von mir mit einem weiteren 4GB Riegel bereits erweitert worden)
- Gehäuse ist ein CoolerMaster Silencio 352
- verbaute Lüfter = 3 Stück 120mm mit 1200rpm (von mir wurde ein Adapter auf 7V eingesetzt damit sie etwas ruhiger laufen)
- Netzteil = Corsair CX430W Bronze 80+
*EDIT: Das Mainboard (von MSI) hat einen PCIe 2.0 x16 Anschluss, bei der Schnittstelle von der Grafikkarte steht PCIe 3.0 x16...ist das ein Problem?*

Hier kommen wir zu meinem "Problem"...das Netzteil. Ursprünglich völlig ausreichend, wenn man nur einen i5 4460 betreibt ohne weitere Grafikkarte. Allerdings hat das Netzteil nur einen 6-Pin Anschluss für die PCI-Express Grafikkarte.
Der Großteil der Grafikkarten benötigt aber 2 PCI Anschlüsse am Netzteil.

Da wir uns in dem Thread unter anderem auch mit ITX Grafikkarten beschäftigt haben weis ich, dass die R9 270X von MSI, die GTX 760 Mini sowie GTX 670 Mini von Asus einen einfachen 8-Pin Anschluss besitzen und somit auch mit diesem Netzteil betrieben werden könnten.
Allerdings ist mir nun die neue Gigabyte GTX 970 Mini ins Auge gefallen, die aktuell für einen soliden Preis unter anderen bei Notebooksbilliger oder Mindfactory angeboten wird. Hier mal der Link...
Gigabyte GeForce GTX 970 Mini,>>> g

I.d.R. stehen diese ITX Karten ihren großen Brüdern in nix nach, und diese Karte ist gleich mal doppelt so stark wie die oben ausgeführten Karten. Sie besitzt ebenfalls nur ein 8Pin Connector.

Meine Frage daher ist, ob ich diese Karte in dem PC nutzen könnte, obwohl es nur ein Netzteil mit 430W hat, wenn es auch ein Markennetzteil ist. Geld für ein neues Netzteil möchte ich nicht ausgeben, da die Gesamtkosten dann doch zu hoch wären im Vergleich zu den oben aufgeführten Karten. Aber für den Preis ohne Mehrkosten würde ich mir die GTX 970 Mini schon gönnen, ist ja bald Weihnachten^^

Noch eine allgemeine Frage dazu...sind bei dieser Karte die 4GB Speicher schon sinnvoll? So langsam scheinen ja immer mehr Games davon zu profitieren, gerade weil die Portierungen immer schlampiger werden.
Mit dieser Karte könnte ich dann so gut wie jedes neue Spiel in flüssigen 60FPS genießen, oder? Die CPU limitiert nicht?


Ich bedanke mich bei euch wie immer schon einmal im Voraus für die Aufmerksamkeit!


----------



## svd (11. Dezember 2014)

Hallo, ist der PCIe Stecker am Netzteil ein reiner 6-poliger, oder ein 6+2-poliger?
Ich habe die modulare Version des Netzteils zwar zweimal verbaut, kann mich aber um' Verrecka nicht an den PCIe Strang erinnern.
(Grafikkarten liegt aber oft ein Adapter von 6-pol auf 8-pol dabei. vlr mal bei Hersteller den Lieferumfang abchecken.)

Für ITX Systeme mit genügend Platz ist die GTX 970 Mini derzeit das Nonplusultra. Die wäre definitiv auch meine erste Wahl, auch in Verbindung mit dem Prozessor. [emoji1]

An und für sich müsste das Netzteil ausreichen, die Maxwell Karten sind wirklich sehr sparsam. Ob aber irgendwie doch Belastungen entstehen könnten, welche den PCIe Strang überforderten... naja, das zeigte dann erst der Versuch am Objekt. Persönlich würde ich das Risiko aber eingehen, hehe. [emoji4]


----------



## TTobsen (11. Dezember 2014)

Zunächst einmal Hallo @svd, wie geht es dir? Alles fit soweit? 


Vom Preis her sind um die 315€ für die GTX 970 Mini soweit ok, oder? Scheint mir ja sogar einer der günstigeren Modelle zu sein...
Ich habe wegen dem PCIe noch einmal nachgeschaut...bei einem Freund läuft eine Radeon R270X, die hat wohl auch den PCIe 3.0 x16 Anschluss, das Mainboard aber nur den PCIe 2.0 x16. Soll keine Probleme machen, zudem hat die GTX 970 Mini eine Speicheranbindung von "nur" 256bit. Ist das eigentlich ein deutlicher Leistungsverlust im Gegensatz zu 384bit oder gar 512bit? Da kenne ich mich leider noch nicht so gut aus...

Ich habe mal geschaut, kompatibel sollte es ja sein (ihr habt das natürlich schon gewusst  ) aber jetzt weis ich es auch, an sich soll laut ein paar Tests der "Verlust" von PCIe 3.0 auf 2.0 nur 2-3FPS betragen, das wäre in dem Fall mehr als erträglich.
Dass das Netzteil reicht beruhigt mich auch erst einmal, so scheint es dass ich weder Mainboard noch Netzteil aufrüsten müsste. Dann war das ja doch ein ganz ordentlicher Tausch 

Am Netzteil befindet sich meines Wissens nach ein 6+2 PCIe Connector, aber diverse Adapter habe ich zur Not auch noch herumliegen. Es wunder mich nur ein wenig, dass die Karte mit einem einzelnen 8Pin auskommt, andere Karten der Kategorie haben alle samt 8 und 6+2 Anschlüsse kombiniert oder ähnliches...auch irgendwie komisch (zumindest für mich mit meinem begrenzten Kenntnisstand)^^


----------



## svd (11. Dezember 2014)

Hallo, danke, bis auf die obligatorische Erkältung, die bekomm ich immer, wenn die Temperaturen fallen, geht's soweit gut. Und selbst?

Also, die PCIe 2.0 oder 3.0 Geschichte wirkt sich irgendwie gar nicht aus. Höchstens in grauer Theorie. Solange die Standards untereinander kompatibel sind,
ist ein Kopfzerbrechen darüber nicht notwendig.  (Anders war's beim Wechseln von 1.0 auf 2.0. Puh...)

Bei der Speicheranbindung sieht's ähnlich aus. Da wirkt sich das vor allem beim unteren Ende des Leistungsspektrums aus. Wo es sehr wohl einen 
Unterschied macht, ob du zB die DDR3 oder GDDR5, 64-bit oder 128-bit Version einer 08/15 Grafikkarte erwischt. 
256-bit sind bei der GTX970 aber eh normal. D.h. trotz geringerem theoretischen Maximum des Durchsatzes, ist sie, in der Praxis, fast ganz oben in der Nahrungskette.

Und wegen dem 8-pin PCIe Stecker... also "nur ein" 8-pin Stecker ist gut.  Laut Spezifikation kann dieser nämlich bis zu 150W bereitstellen, hehe.
Plus die 75W vom PCIe Slot sind das also wieder bis zu 225W. Ziemlich normal in dieser Leistungsklasse. Genauso viel, wie zB bei einer 2x6-pin Karte, kompakter halt.

Aber es stimmt, 8+6 Karten sind gar nicht mal so selten. Einige basieren jedoch zB auf einem 6+6 Referenzmodell. Ich nehme mal an, dass Hersteller bei recht
aggressiv getakteten Karten lieber auf Nummer sicher gehen und quasi gleich mehr Leistung anmelden, damit später nicht abgeschalten wird. 

Wirst ne Menge Spaß mit dem PC haben.  Hmm, der Drang aufzurüsten, macht sich wieder durch ein leichtes Jucken bemerkbar...


----------



## Herbboy (11. Dezember 2014)

PCie 2.0 ist kein Problem. Und das Netzteil ist halt ein "altes" Modell, aber an sich recht stark - die Wattangaben sind absichtlich "seriös", denn es hat an sich bis zu 500W, aber durch Beschränkungen kann bei 3,3+5 V  nicht alles gleichzeitig abgerufen werden, so dass man 430W angibt - für Grafikkarten ist aber 12V wichtig, und da hat es viel Power. 

*Es müssten also mit einem zusätzlichen Adapter auch Karten funktionieren, die 2 Stromanschlüsse haben, denn wichtig ist nicht, wie viele Stecker es sind, sondern nur, wie viel Strom gezogen wird.*

Den älteren Netzteilen fehlt oft ein zweiter Stecker nur aus einem einzigen Grund: es gab damals ganz einfach noch keine Karten, die mehr Strom brauchten als über nur einen einzigen Stecker    Ich selber hatte mal ein CX-Netzteil mit 450W, vlt. war es sogar genau deines mir 430W, und da hab ich auch einfach sogar zwei Adapter benutzt - war kein Problem. Du brauchst halt pro Adapter 2 freie Molex-Stecker, das wäre vom Prinzip her so ein Adapter Dual Molex LP4 4-Pin auf 8-Pin PCI-E Express Konverter: Amazon.de: Elektronik  wobei DER speziell NUR 8Pin hat - wenn man einen für 6Pin braucht, muss man nen anderen nehmen oder aber einen, bei dem man wahlweise 6-fach oder per 2 Zusatzpins 8-fach draus machen kann.

 bzw. falls der vorhandenen 6er-fach ist und man 8-fach braucht, dann so ein Adapter  http://www.amazon.de/Wentronic-93635-Express-Adapterkabel-schwarz/dp/B002RXQDJK 



Du musst Dich dann auch nicht unbedingt auf eine "Mini"-Karte fixieren - damit ginge dann jede Karte.


----------



## TTobsen (11. Dezember 2014)

Erst einmal auch ein Guten Abend an dich, Herbboy 

Und wie immer schmeiße ich gleich mal ein Vielen Dank für die Aufklärung hinterher! Die Möglichkeit mit solch einem Adapter habe ich auch gelesen, allerdings gingen die Meinungen darüber etwas auseinander, wie gut das am Ende für das Netzteil bzw. die Grafikkarte ist. Aber für die Zukunft ist das gut zu wissen, wenn ich mal wieder aufrüsten möchte, was hoffentlich nicht innerhalb der nächsten 4 Jahre nötig sein sollte.

Ich habe jetzt die Gigabyte GTX 970 Mini bestellt bei Notebooksbilliger inkl. Expressversand (nur 5€ per UPS bis 21 Uhr, so ist die Karte morgen bis 12 Uhr da, da sollte sich zum Bsp. Alternate mal ein Beispiel nehmen allein von dem Preis her^^), somit hätte ich direkt morgen die Karte, da kann ich einfach nicht ein Tag länger warten  
Bezahlt habe ich zusammen also 321€. Ist der Preis ok? Es scheint eine riesige Streuung zu geben bei der GTX 970 von 300-399€. Ich hatte mit Gigabyte in den letzten Jahren immer gute Erfahrungen gehabt, von daher war mir der geringe Aufpreis gegenüber einer Marke wie Galax wert, die die Karte für 299€ anbieten.

Asus hat jetzt ganz frisch auch eine GTX 970 Mini im Angebot, allerdings für stolze 399€, also ganze 80€ mehr. Von den Daten her scheinen sich die Gigabyte Mini und Asus Mini kaum was zu nehmen. Erkennt ihr einen Grund, warum Asus 399€ verlangt? Die Gigabyte Mini ist zwar auch erst jetzt im Preis gefallen, vorher war sie aber "nur" um 349€.


Zudem möchte ich die Gelegenheit gleich nutzen und fragen, was es mit einem BIOS Update der Karte auf sich hat. Bei Gigabyte wurde vor einer Woche ein neues BIOS herausgegeben, hier mal der Link
GIGABYTE - Grafikkarte - NVIDIA - PCI Express Solution - GeForce 900 Series - GV-N970IXOC-4GD

In der Beschreibung steht folgendes:


Release for SAMSUNG Memory
NVIDIA Source BIOS Version: DP :84.04.1F.40.1F , DD :84.04.1F.40.20
Base Clock/Boost Clock：1076/1216 MHz
Memory Clock：7010 MHz
Enhance stability


Bedeutet das, dass ich dieses BIOS nur bei Gigabyte GTX 970 Karten machen soll, die einen Samsung Speicher aufweisen oder weisen das bei Gigabyte generell alle auf?
Zudem bietet Gigabyte ein VGA Tool an unter Utilitys, nur was es genau damit auf sich hat weis ich nicht so wirklich.

Und generell...was benötige ich noch für Tools für eine nVidia Karte? Ich hatte vorher immer AMD Karten, von daher ist das ein wenig Neuland. 
Oder fährt man generell am besten, wenn man die Karte einsteckt, immer den neuesten Treiber installiert und dann die Karte einfach werkeln lässt?


P.S.: @svd...mir geht es auch ganz gut, danke  War auch nur erkältet, naja, Winter halt und viel auf Arbeit zu tun. Das übliche eben...


----------



## Herbboy (11. Dezember 2014)

Der Preis ist für eine GTX 970 okay, aber ganz allgemein ist die halt nur um die 6-7% schneller als eine AMD R9 290, die nur 260-270€ kostet   Dafür braucht die halt mehr Strom, also die AMD. Wenn man rel. oft spielt, rentiert sich die Nvidia vielleicht, aber es kann auch sein, dass die AMD an sich besser gewesen wäre. Es gibt auch Games zu den Karten dazu - zumindest bei AMD gäb es derzeit Civilization Beyond Earth und noch 2-3 weitere Games, bei Nvidia bin ich nicht sicher, was es da aktuell gibt

Zum Theme Adapter: die Adapter schaden einem Netzteil überhaupt nicht - die Frage ist nur, ob das Netzteil vlt. absichtlich nur 1x PCIe hatte, weil klar war, dass bei Nutzung von zwei PCIe-Steckern immer im Hochlastbetrieb sein würde. Das kann aber mit nem modernen Intel-Prozessor bei nem 430W-Netzteil, bei dem die 430W als Angabe sogar eher tiefgegriffen sind,  kaum sein. Selbst mit einer R9 290 wären es bei Volllast maximal 320-340W, die das Netzteil zieht. Kritisch werden Adapter nur, wenn Du sie verwendest, um immer mehr Dinge anzuschließen, so dass am Ende halt dauern sehr sehr viel Strom über nur dieses eine Hauptkabel fließt. zB sagen wir mal, du machst an das Kabel, wo auch die Laufwerke dran sind, per Adapter insgesamt 6 Laufwerke dran plus noch 6 Lüfter und am Ende noch oben drauf per 2 Adaptern 2x 8Pin-PCIe-Stecker  

was ich zb nicht machen würde wäre, dass ich mehrere Adapter nacheinander einsetze, also am Netzteil ist zB nur ein Stecker drei, den verdoppelt man, dann verdoppelt man die Verdopplungen und hat 4 neue Stecker, an die man dann 2 Adapter auf  PCIe-8Pin-Stecker macht...  denn dann fließt über den einen einzigen nativ vorhandenen Stecker zu viel Strom, das kann dann ggf. sogar zu nem Kabel"brand" führen.

Ansonsten kann da aber nix passieren, wenn du einfach nur 1-2 Stecker per Adapter in eine andere Steckerart verwandelst. Wenn das NT überlastet wird, geht der PC halt aus, und wenn es ständig an seiner Grenze arbeitet, geht es halt vlt früher kaputt. Nach so 6-7 Jahren spätestens sollte man ein NT eh wechseln, weil die Bauteile was nachgeben und auch die Effizienz sinkt, man also mehr Strom verbraucht als nötig.


Zur Grafikkarte selbst: die hat von den Werten her alles, was auch die "langen" GTX 970 haben. Und vom Strombedarf isses halt so: die braucht in der Spitze ETWAS mehr als ein einzelner 6Pin-Anschluss liefern kann, daher haben die GTX 970 idR eben 2x 6Pin, aber auch 1x 8Pin reicht eben offenbar völlig aus. Vlt. kann man die Gigabyte aber nicht NOCH weiter übertakten, bei einer mit 2x 6Pin aber wäre das noch drin. Was ich bei der Gigabyte nur blöd finde ist, dass die nur einen einzigen Lüfter hat - das ist halt lauter als 2, denn wenn du 2 (oder 3) Lüfter hast, können die bei zB 30% Drehspeed so viel Luft bewegen, für die ein einzelner mit zB 50% und somit eher hörbar drehen muss. 


Treiber: einfach den alten Treiber vorsichtshalber deinstallieren, falls noch ne Karte drin ist (is ja nicht der Fall, oder? ), dann PC runterfahren, vom Strom, neue Karte rein, Monitorstecker auch statt am Board an die Karte anschließen (nicht vergessen!!! ), Strom wieder dran, hochfahren, Nvidiatreiber-Paket installieren. Am besten schon vorher das neueste bei nvidia runterladen.


----------



## TTobsen (11. Dezember 2014)

Nein, bisher liefert der i5 das Bild ab, glaub eine HD 4600 hat der integriert.

Wenn also die Adapter keine Probleme beinhalten, scheint die R9 290 eine echte Alternative. Allerdings wollte ich endlich mal eine nVidia Karte nutzen, davor hatte ich wie gesagt immer AMD in Verbindung mit einer AMD CPU.
Grund ist einfach der, dass AMD nach meinem Gefühl nach etwas hinterher hinkt, was Treiber angeht und ab und zu hatte ich immer wieder kleine Mikroruckler drin. Ich weis nicht, ob es an meinem System lag, falscher Software oder ähnliches, es hat mich halt einfach gestört mit der Zeit. Das war nicht bei allen Titeln der Fall, aber es kam immer wieder mal vor.

Ich spiele zum Bsp. sehr gerne Ubisoft Spiele, egal ob Anno, Splinter Cell, Assassins Creed oder Far Cry. Da scheint mir nVidia die bessere Wahl zu sein, wohl auch durch die Zusammenarbeit von Ubisoft und nVidia.
Gerade bei AC Unity und Far Cry 4 sollen die AMD Karten größere Probleme mit sich bringen, auch wenn man zugeben muss, dass gerade Unity der wohl schlechteste Port seit GTA IV ist, wenn man das Spiel überhaupt als Port bezeichnen will, eher ein Spiel in der Beta oder Alpha Phase.

Ich habe überall gelesen, dass selbst ein i7 mit GTX 980 Probleme bei Unity bekommen kann. Also allein wegen diesem Spiel auf nVidia zu setzen, ist sicher quatsch, aber in der Gesamtheit fühle ich mich einfach wohler damit.
Natürlich profitieren andere Spiele auch von der AMD GPU, auch wegen Mantle, aber da ist es dann meist so, dass die nVidia Karten trotzdem rund und ohne Fehler laufen.

Was für AMD spricht ist das P/L Verhältnis und eventuell profitieren sie in einem oder zwei Jahren ja davon, dass in den Konsolen eine AMD GPU verwendet wird, aber bisher hatte ich nix davon gemerkt.
Und da DirectX 12 vor der Tür steht wollte ich eine Karte, die dafür bereit ist. Nun ist das die R9 290 denke ich auch, aber ich kann nicht einschätzen, wie AMD seine Software dafür optimieren wird oder nicht lieber noch stärker auf Mantle setzt, was aber nicht in jedem Spiel unterstützt wird.


Außerdem dürfte die Karte nicht länger als 24-26cm sein, da ich ansonsten erst den HDD Käfig im Gehäuse des Cooler Master Silencio 352 ausbauen müsste und da eine SSD und eine HDD verbaut ist. Bin ich irgendwie zu faul für 

Und zuletzt gilt die GTX 970 als besonders effizient, was die Leistungsaufnahme angeht. Bei einem 430W Netzteil bin ich dankbar über jedes Watt, was ich einsparen kann, auch wenn eine Karte wie die R9 290 sicherlich auch ohne zu zucken läuft.

Vom Gefühl her sind die 321€ mit Versand stimmig für mich, hätte ja jetzt sein können, dass es eine GTX 970 gibt die deutlich günstiger ist als die Mini von Gigabyte. Und falls ja ein Fehler wie Spuhlenfiepen etc. auftritt weis ich, dass Notebooksbilliger die Karte ohne zu Zucken zurücknimmt bzw. direkt austauscht, ohne die defekte Karte erst ewig einzuschicken.


EDIT: Noch einmal eine Frage zwecks Videospeicher...sind die 4GB GDDR5 auch wirklich sinnvoll bzw. ist die Karte in der Lage, diesen Speicher in naher Zukunft sinnvoll auszunutzen?

*Selbst die R9 270X gibt es ja jetzt mit 4GB Speicher, allerdings sollen die wohl eher sinnlos sein, da die Karte an sich zu schwach sein soll, um die 4GB sinnvoll nutzen zu können. Eine kurze Aufklärung wäre super *


----------



## Herbboy (11. Dezember 2014)

Grad Unity und FC4 sind ALLGEMEIN noch nicht okay, egal welches System man hat - da hat man Glück oder Pech. Das gab es auch bei anderen Spielen schon, dass manche mit nem Top-System Ruckler haben und andere mit einem an sich nur halb so starken System nicht. Und zwar egal ob Nvidia oder AMD. Ich weiß nicht, welches Game das war, aber da hatten viele mit ner AMD 7970 Performance-Probleme und mit ner 7850 (ansonsten gleiche CPU usw.) nicht.

Aber ne GTX 970 ist auf keinen Fall verkehrt, eben auch wegen des Strombedarfs. Auch wenn das mit der "Zusammenarbeit" übertrieben ist - da hast Du VIELLEICHT früher die optimierten Treiber als bei AMD, aber dass ein Game mit ner z.B. Nvidia GTX 770, die normalerweise gleichschnell wie eine AMD R9 280X ist, dann doch merkbar schneller als mit der 280X läuft, kommt nur wegen der "Zusammenarbeit" nicht vor. Es ist immer mal so, dass bei dem einen Spiel die 280X schneller ist, beim anderen die GTX 770, oder auch dass beim gleichen Spiel die AMD mit 4x AA schneller ist, bei 8X AA aber die Nvidia oder umgekehrt.


----------



## TTobsen (11. Dezember 2014)

Wie es der Zufall so will gibt es aktuell beim Kauf einer GTX 970 AC Unity oder Far Cry 4 gratis dazu und mein Händler ist mit in diesem Promo Programm 
Da werde ich mir wohl FC4 gönnen, das scheint jetzt ganz rund zu laufen, wer weis ob das bei Unity überhaupt noch was wird.

Kannst du dich bitte noch mal zu den 4GB GDDR5 äußern? Sind diese sinnvoll bzw. können die von der GTX 970 auch sinnvoll ausgenutzt werden, wenn ein Spiel dafür ausgelegt ist? Bei der R9 270X mit 4GB soll das wohl eher nicht der Fall sein, weil die Karte an sich zu schwach ist. 

Ich dachte mir gerade bei spielen wie GTA V oder Metal Gear Solid V könnte man von den 4GB effektiv profitieren


----------



## Herbboy (11. Dezember 2014)

Weniger als 4Gb kriegst Du ja eh nicht - außer mit ner deutlich schwächeren Karte wie der GTX 770 

Es ist halt so: es kann sein, dass ne Karte mit 2GB in Zukunft immer häufiger nicht mehr reicht, zumindest für sehr hohe Details, NUR weil sie zu wenig RAM hat. Also eine R9 270X zB reicht vielleicht eigentlich für ein Spiel auf hohen bis maximalen Details eigentlich aus, ABER dann nur bei "niedrig" eingestellten Texturen, weil man ansonsten mehr RAM bräuchte.  Und irgendwann wird es halt auch mal vorkommen, dass 2GB nur noch für niedrige Details reichen, aber dann würde zB eine R9 270X auch mit 4 oder 8 oder 64 GB die höheren Details nicht mehr packen


----------

